

Waiting for the Weekend (1991) - denzil_correa
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1991/08/waiting-for-the-weekend/376343/

======
cafard
The book _Waiting for the Weekend_ makes interesting, quick reading.
Rybczinski writes well in general. The book of his that I found most
interesting was _The Perfect House_ , about Palladio.

------
digitailor
_[Chesterton 's] leisure pastimes included an eclectic mix of the
unfashionable and the bohemian- sketching, collecting weapons, and playing
with the cardboard cutouts of his toy theater._

My hero for the day.

